# Aus Windows XP Home - Windows XP Pro machen



## djbergo (29. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte aus meiner Windows XP Home Edition eine Windows XP Pro machen. Dazu gibt es auch in etlichen Computerzeitschriften berichte, das so etwas gehen würd.

Wie kann ich das dnen nu machen?


----------



## Radhad (29. November 2006)

Man benutzt für die Sachen 3rd Party Tools, die die Funktion der Tools von Windows übernehmen. Allerdings bleibt es immernoch eine Home Edition!


----------



## djbergo (29. November 2006)

Was genau für 3rd Party Tools benötige ich dafür?

Laut Chip: im Ordner i386 auf der Windows XP Home CD ist alles vorhanden, um aus der Home Edition eine Pro Edition zu erstellen.

Allerdings steht da auch, dass man das ganze dann als HomeProfessional Edition sehen sollte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. November 2006)

Das mag theoretisch durchaus moeglich sein, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass das legal ist. Denn immerhin gibt es ja auch einen preislichen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Versionen.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (29. November 2006)

Vergiss es, das ist nicht möglich. Die beiden Versionen unterscheiden sich durch eine gewisse Anzahl an Services,
die man nachträglich *nicht* zu eine HomeEditon hinzufügen kann.

Ausserdem währe in jedem Fall, wie Dennis schon sagte, illegal...


----------



## djbergo (29. November 2006)

Daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht... Wird wohl richtig sein...
Auch wenn Micsofoft selbst dazu veranlagt, dieses so zu machen,
da alle benötigten Dateien zur Pro Version selbst auf der HOME CD verfügbar sind.


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. November 2006)

Hi zusammen

Hier mal ein Link zu einer dieser Anleitungen; http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/a/Aus_XP_Home_wird_XP_Pro
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, was daran illegal sein soll. Selbst wenn man das macht, bleibt es XP Home. Es wurden lediglich Features aktiv, die mit auf der CD sind. Diese Freischaltung ist aber nicht von der Lizenzabhängig sondern von der Version und du hast eine XP Home CD mit passendem Key.
Anders wäre es bei Vista:
Da ist es so, dass gewissen Features abhängig von der Lizenz freigeschaltet werden (Home Basic, Ultimate, Enterprise, usw). Da in der Home Basic Edition Features der Ultimate Edition zu nutzen wäre illegal.

//Edit:
Aber wie bereits erwähnt wurde:
Es bleibt XP Home!. XP Pro liefert einige Dienste mit, die auch beim Suchen auf der CD nicht zu finden sind


----------



## odi11 (30. November 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe meine Homeversion aufgebohrt, damit ich die bessere Rechteverwaltung nutzen kann. Nur so war es mir möglich  das mehrere User ( meine Kinder) mit ihren eingeschänkten Konten z.B das Spiel "Law and Order" ausführen konnten. Damit konnte ich gezielt das Verzeichnis des Spiels freigeben. Zudem ist es unter Windows XP Home SP2 nicht mehr möglich Microsoft Age of Empire ohne die detailierte Rechtevergabe zu installieren. Alle Spiele besitze ich im Orginal und diese sind von mir gekauft und registriert.
Wenn also Microsoft seine eigene Software durch den Servicepack aussperrt bleibt dem user nicht allzuviel übrig, außer er kauft sich die Pro-Version.
Ein Schelm, der schlechtes dabei denkt. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## George VII (15. Oktober 2008)

@all
Bin durch Zufall per Suchmaschine auf diese Seite gestoßen und möchte nachträglich (wenn das noch möglich ist) folgendes anmerken:
Ich habe seinerzeit mein XP-Home in XP-Pro nach Heftanleitung umgewandelt, ohne mir den Kopf über Legalität zu zerbrechen. Fakt ist heute, dass Microsoft selbst entscheidet, was legal ist und was nicht. Mir ist es nicht möglich, den IE 7 zu installieren und ich bekomme auch keinen SP3 von Microsoft. Richtig ist auch, dass es als kein "echtes" XP-Pro erkannt wird. Somit wird der eingegebene ProdKey als ungültig abgelehnt.
Somit hat sich diese Anfrage letztendlich von selbst beantwortet.
Grüße,
George VII


----------



## RenderWilli (17. Oktober 2008)

Hol dir einfach XP Professional, alles andere kann nach hinten losgehen.


----------

